
jQuery Miller Columns - artminister
https://github.com/PebbleRoad/jquery-taxonomy-browser
======
rhizome
There's some indication that this has something to do with facets, but the
github.io docs link appears broken.

From Wikipedia, it looks like "Miller Columns" are the OSX Finder (et al)
style:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_columns](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_columns)

~~~
artminister
Well the demo link is here

[http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-
browser/dist/](http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-browser/dist/)

And yes, taxonomy facets are located at [https://github.com/PebbleRoad/jquery-
taxonomy-browser/blob/m...](https://github.com/PebbleRoad/jquery-taxonomy-
browser/blob/master/json/taxonomy.json)

~~~
rhizome
[http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-
browser/dist/](http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-browser/dist/)

Gives a 404 when JS turned off.

------
peter_l_downs
Completely baffling to me — where's the live demo?

~~~
pc86
The link on top - [http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-
browser/dist/](http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-browser/dist/)

------
shanelja
Is it just me who gets annoyed when he goes to a github page and all there is
there is a download link with no explanation?

~~~
phonon
The link was on top [http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-
browser/dist/](http://pebbleroad.github.io/jquery-taxonomy-browser/dist/)

~~~
shanelja
A slightly late reply on my part, but when I went on the page initially, the
link wasn't there. :)

